# urgent please help



## tl90king (Aug 2, 2009)

Join Date: Aug 2009
Location: united kingdom
Posts: 2

Urgent please help
Hi there,

First off, i apologise if i have posted this in the wrong section of the forums or double posted, will have to bare with me, am new to the site. 

Have a question that nobody i have spoken to so far has been able to answer.

We currently have 2 tractors and a range of implements for amenity grass care for a council contract that i work for, i am a fully trained tractor operator.

Up untill a few months ago we had a tl90a new holland (57 plate) that run all of these implements no problem, unfortunatly we lost the tractor to another contract so we have had to fall back on the 2 other tractors that we own.

The tractors i will list below with implements that we require to run on a daily basis.

New holland TN75da (main tractor) 4954 dashboard hours reg eu04 (2004)
New holland TN65s 3715 dashboard hours w632 (w reg not to sure what year)

Trimax Stealth S2 340
Ransomes tg4650 (brand new)

I have attempted to hitch up the stealth to the TN75 already, immediatley when the tractor took the weight of the stealth the rear wheels dipped and the tractor leant back even with a full set of new holland weights on the front, i took the tractor on the road and the smallest bump or quick acceleration would lead to the front wheels lifting off the ground.
When using the implement and raising/lowering implement whilst mowing, the stealth seems to shake the tractor all over the place making it unstable.....like its struggling to lift the weight? , i have had a look on new hollands site to see what the maximum weight it can hande is, but cant seem to find any information.

I know that the TN75 will not perform as well as it would when it first left the factory but it seems to be underpowered, both in transport and with pto on using the implement.

Speaking to our machinery manager he assured me that the stealth would even run on our smaller tractor the tn65 no problem, this worrys me as the 75 is struggling now.

We have just recieved our new ransome gangs, i have not had the pleasure of mowing with them yet due to weather over in the uk at the moment, i know the tractor will perform differently with these attached as they are towed and not hitched.

I am in a difficult position now and thought you guys might be able to help me.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Tl90king, I have no idea about your situation, and I'm unfamiliar with your equipment altogether, but it sure sounds like a bit of a dangerous operation to me. I get the impression that you guys need a bigger machine to run those impliments. I would have your manager sit in the drivers seat to experience what it is that concerns you. By the way....Welcome to the forum.


----------



## tl90king (Aug 2, 2009)

Thank you for your reply,

I have looked on the forums here for any info on the tn75 or tn65 but have only come across 2 articles which both state that new hollands tn range is both underpowered and unreliable, is this true.

Also could you offer me any advice as to what to do next

Many thanks


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

well its pretty simple to me, if the tractor is coming off the ground when you lift the implement, the implement is to big for the tractor, you either need to get a towed implement or a bigger tractor. The horse power might be there but the frame of the tractor is your problem. I have see the rear of a New Holland that has been overworked and it aint pretty. I have seen the rear housing snapped with a hole the size of a half dollar (US) and the connection point for the third arm snapped off. Just because it will connect doesnt mean that it is suppose to be there. Like I said, get a bigger tractor or get the right size implement or get an implement that is towable, those are your options.


----------



## tl90king (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info morgan, the last thing i want is to put unnecesary strain on the tractor or damage it in anyway.

The annoying thing is our stealth mower is lovely to cut with, leaves a brilliant stripe in any park or open space when im done.

I am really struggling to find some specs from new holland but have come to dead ends, does anyone know where i can get this sort of information?


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Here are the specs on your tractor

TN75DA

TN65


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Specs on the Stealth StealthS2 according to what I am seeing the tractor should carry the weight of the stealth however the tractor is at the very min. on Horse Power. It looks to me like you need more weights on the front of the tractor. The specs show that the stealth needs a min. of 65hp and the bigger of your tractors PTO hp is 62hp


----------



## tl90king (Aug 2, 2009)

Morgan, thanks for the info, very helpful.

The TN75 has a full set of new holland weights in the front already but the front is very very lively whilst turning with implement up, or accelerating.

The stealth still seems to cut ok, but performance of tractor is almost none when cutting.

Havent had a go of our new set of gangs yet but assume tractor will perform better as they are towed.


----------

